# Sometimes I forget how wonderful he is



## Butchsdad (Jan 18, 2008)

Yesterday, we had a local arts and crafts fair called the Double Decker Festival that's held around the square here (Oxford, MS). My wife and I decided to take Butch and the wagon that he pulls with my 2 boys in it. Butch was absolutely PERFECT. He was very gentle, pulled the wagon perfectly and tirelessly, and was very friendly. Dozens of people asked if they could pet him and he loved every second of it. I had several people tell me I should build and sell the wagons next year, but I'm not really interested in that. We had tons of people take our picture and EVERYWHERE we went people were saying "hey look at that" and stopping us and talking to us about the wagon and how wonderful Butch is. I was so proud of him. I really want people to see that a GSD is not a dog to be afraid of just because it's a GSD. I feel that everytime I take Butch out with his wagon we are making great strides towards that goal even if it is only locally. There was one lady who wouldn't let her child pet him, but usually when people see him pulling my kids in the wagon and see the way he behaves and composes himself they realize he is friendly and let the children ask me if it's O.K. I could ramble on and on about this, but I will spare you. I am just so proud of him. If only I could figure out how to get my kids to behave as well as he does.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

That's awesome. Nice work, Butch. Making the world a better place for GSD's.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I love stories about Butch and his wagon!







I hope you will post more pictures! He sounds like such a good boy. 

Rafi is like that too. People just love him. Yesterday someone kept saying over and over how docile he is. I don't know what she expected but it certainly wasn't to get thousands of kisses!


----------



## Butchsdad (Jan 18, 2008)

It is actually kind of funny that I don't post many pictures because I am a amatuer photographer. I think it's that when Butch and I are out I am so focused on him and what we are doing together I don't tend to pay much attention to the camera.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

sometimes amatuer photographers are better than the professional, Hes a good boy. post some pics so we can see the lovely angel and his magic wagon.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your dog sounds great. i would really like to see him pulling a cart. that would be something to see. the only way our children will behave as well as our dogs we have to socialize them at an early age. put them in baby classes at 9 weeks old and then on to obedience classes. my children are old now but i wonder if it's to late to teach old children new tricks????


----------



## Tenn8910 (Apr 27, 2008)

Butch sounds like my Smokey, but I would like to see him pulling the wagon that is great.


----------



## Butchsdad (Jan 18, 2008)

There are pics of him doing it when he first started, but they have been on here for a while so they might be kind of hard to find. If it ever stops raining again I will take some more pics and post them.


----------



## Butchsdad (Jan 18, 2008)

O.K., pics of Butch with the wagon are in the pictures section. I hope y'all enjoy.


----------

